# Christmas carols for the psychiatrically challenged



## Ozarkgal (Dec 19, 2013)

CHRISTMAS CAROLS FOR THE PSYCHIATRICALLY CHALLENGED:

Schizophrenia --- Do You Hear What I Hear?


Multiple Personality Disorder --- We Three Queens Disoriented Are 

Dementia --- I Think I'll be Home for Christmas


Narcissistic --- Hark the Herald Angles Sing About Me


Manic --- Deck the Halls and Walls and House and Lawn and Streets and Stores and Office and Town and Cars and Busses and Trucks and trees and Fire Hydrants and......


Paranoid --- Santa Claus is Coming to Get me


Passive Aggressive-- - On the First Day of Christmas My True Love Gave to Me (and then took it all away).


Borderline Personality Disorder --- Thoughts of Roasting on an Open Fire


Personality Disorder --- You Better Watch Out, I'm Gonna Cry, I'm Gonna Pout, Maybe I'll tell You Why


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 19, 2013)

Love it! :love_heart:


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 19, 2013)

_Love it too and i pinched it_:lofl::lofl:


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 19, 2013)

> *Paranoid --- Santa Claus is Coming to Get me*



*Knew it*!!!  :lofl:

Pinched here too, thanks OG.


----------



## Casper (Dec 20, 2013)

_*All good ones OG......thanks....


*_


----------



## That Guy (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 20, 2013)

Love it!


----------

